

What are your million dollar ideas that you are too lazy to implement? - iterationx


======
one-two
A free gym membership where you pay $1 for the days you don't show up

~~~
1123581321
This would need to be implemented as a $30 membership that gives a $1 discount
for every check-in over a 30 day period for the next month's payment, or
better yet, $60 with a $2 daily discount because memberships below $30 aren't
really enough to run a gym.

It would be better to give credit that can be exchanged for things. Better
yet, become the company that sets up turnkey reward programs for active gym
members.

~~~
riskish
or you could overcharge them, say $60/mo, then say to get the 30 back they
have to come in daily.

~~~
1123581321
The problem is at $50/month+ the service expectations become much more
expensive to provide -- even though a dedicated member could get it back into
the 30s.

Edit: what I mean is that if price ranges from $30-60 the average cost will be
a lot nearer that range that's perceived as upscale gym. Whereas ranging from
$0-60 would at least appear to be nearer the ordinary $30/month average. It
would entirely depend on usage, obviously.

------
bigmickey
Indirect exchange site. You put in what you are willing to give away e.g. a CD
and what you are looking for e.g. a coffee mug. The site trawls all the 'swap'
sites (like Craig's list) looking for intermediate swaps that will achieve the
desired result e.g. you have a CD, Tom has a tennis ball and William has a
coffee mug. William wants a tennis ball and Tom wants a CD. The program
matches you all up so you give your CD to Tom, Tom gives his tennis ball to
William and William gives his coffee mug to you. A 'mega-barter' system like
this removes the need for a currency ...

~~~
iterationx
That's like the story about a guy who uptraded a paperclip for a house. Nice.

~~~
bigmickey
Exactly! I heard a story about a guy who started off with a pen and ended up
with a truck. I don't even know if it's true but it is inspirational. Actually
that could be an interesting system in its own right - I have a CD and I want
a car - show me the swaps available to make it happen ... though I actually
think the major limitations for such a system would be an intractably large
search space.

------
MichaelMcQuirk
Multi-language IDE (Compiler)

//Doubt this is a million dollar idea, but i love to have one ^_^

The idea is simple, as you are coding, you can switch between languages as you
please. All languages able to access variables and methods in any other
language you have already used. All you have to do is identify what language
the sections of code are.

EG: <C#>

    
    
      public list<int> DataSet = new list<int>();
    
      public string GetSortedData(list<int> unsorted_data)
    
      {
    
        //sorts the data
    
        //Converts data to string (as delphi dosent have list<int> class... i think.)
    
      } 
    

</C#>

<Delphi> //sory its the only other language i know atm

    
    
      ShowMessage('Sorted DataSet: ' + <C#>GetSortedData(DataSet)</C#>);
    

</Delphi>

It might be tricky to do, but damn would i want an IDE that can do that!

------
whichdan
Working for 15 years.

------
Sharma
An app which crawls over internet and gives best deal/price for any item you
search and you never have to search 100s of diff deal sites to compare the
lowest.

~~~
rfergie
Look at <http://www.getinvisiblehand.com/>

------
Devular
Beer subsidised by advertising all over the bottle.

~~~
phaus
Let's try to stay on topic. He asked for million dollar ideas. Clearly the man
who invents free beer will become a trillionaire.

------
actionbrandon
spx dispersion

------
cmaxwell
Jump to Conclusions Mat

